# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  ditta individuale: la sede legale è il domicilio del titolare????

## conslavoro

ditta individuale: la sede legale è il domicilio del titolare????

----------


## bealavi

> ditta individuale: la sede legale è il domicilio del titolare????

  dipende- se ha un negozio o una sede dove svolge la sua attività è quella la sede legale.

----------


## Tasselhoof

> dipende- se ha un negozio o una sede dove svolge la sua attività è quella la sede legale.

  Per una ditta individuale più che di sede legale si dovrebbe parlare di domicilio fiscale dell'imprenditore e di sede dell'attività.

----------


## conslavoro

> Per una ditta individuale più che di sede legale si dovrebbe parlare di domicilio fiscale dell'imprenditore e di sede dell'attività.

  nell'iscrizione inail.. richiedono:  la sede legale e la sede dei lavorI: io ho messo nella sede legale.. il domicilio fiscle del titolare (indirizzo abitazione), e nella sede dei lavori la sede del negozio. 
Ho sbagliato...   grazie a chiunque mi risponde'???.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alfredo da roma

> ditta individuale: la sede legale è il domicilio del titolare????

  per la ditta individuale la "sede legale" coincide con la residenza del titolare e non con il domicilio (che è cosa diversa)
ad es. io sono residente a Roma ed iscritto all'Ordine di Roma, benché professionista dal punto di vista civilistico/fiscale sono paragonabile ad una ditta individuale, ciò non toglie che posso eleggere domicilio presso altri in Sardegna o a Canicattì.
Il domicilio insomma corrisponde al luogo di esercizio dell'attività che non è detto debba essere proprio la "sede legale".

----------


## vagno

se apro una ditta individuale e comunico come sede legale la mia abitazione in cui ho la residenza, posso poi svolgere di fatto l'attività in un locale (non a uso ufficio) che è di un mio zio e che mi ospita gratuitamente?
e posso sui bigliettini da visita indicare come sede operativa questo locale?
preciso che si tratta di attività di ufficio, non di apertura a pubblico

----------


## LucZan

Ho in mano una visura camerale di impresa individuale commerciale e chiaramente viene indicato che la sede dell'impresa è il luogo dove viene esercitata l'attività e non la residenza del titolare (specificata a parte fra i dati del titolare).
Poichè la visura è cronologica storica ed è stata fatta a seguito di trasferimento della sede dell'attività, è anche chiaramente scritto:
"trasferimento della sede legale. Indirizzo precedente ....." 
La variazione è stata fatta con Comunica e quindi presentata ai fini R.I., INPS, INAIL E AG. ENTRATE. 
Purtroppo mi pare di capire da Alfredo che per la ditta individuale la sede legale coincide con la residenza del titolare, invece la CCIAA considera sede legale il luogo dove effettivamente viene svolta l'attività.
In pratica la definizione di sede legale per l'impresa individuale mi sembra che cambi a seconda dell'ente interessato.

----------


## vagno

Ho capito, ma il mio dubbio sorge laddove il locale che dovrei effettivamente usare come luogo di svolgimento della mia attività (che, ripeto, non si tratta di apertura al pubblico) è di mio zio, quindi non è nè un locale uso-ufficio, nè ho un contratto d'affitto. In pratica lui me lo presterebbe per svolgere l'attività.
Ora, se io nei miei bigliettini da visita e nelle eventuali pubblicità non inserisco quel locale (cioè non inserisco per niente la sede), posso comunque svolgere l'attività lì?
E per quanto riguarda il registri e i documenti dell'impresa dove dovrei tenerli?

----------


## ergo3

Come dice luczan, ai fini della CCIAA, la "sede legale" è il luogo di esercizio dell'attività.
PEr quanto riguarda il domicilio, occorre distinguere il concetto civilistico da quello fiscale. Il primo coincide con il luogo in cui la persona fisica ha stabilito la base principale dei suoi affari ed interessi economici ( e l'elezione di domicilio può essere fatta anche presso terzi), il secondo coincide con la residenza anagrafica (a  meno che non si tratti di straniero). 
Con tutti 'sti sforzi di unificare le comunicazioni NON HANNO PROVVEDUTO AD UNIFICARE LE TERMINOLOGIE PIU'BANALI. Bisognerebbe che i vari enti sincronizzassero un pò di più i loro disconnessi cervelli.

----------


## LucZan

Le scritture contabili possono essere tenute dovunque e presso chiunque: c'è solo l'obbligo di comunicarlo all'Agenzia delle Entrate (ComUnica è compilabile in esenzione di bollo anche solo per quest'adempimento).
Alla CCIAA non interessa dove sono tenute le scritture contabili (anche se in Fedra può essere barrata la casella scritture contabili per la sede e/o qualsiasi unità locale, se in queste sono tenute).
L'effettivo luogo di svolgimento dell'attività va comunicato sia alla CCIAA che all'Agenzia delle Entrate, indipendentemente dal titolo per il quale si detiene l'immobile (affitto, comodato, proprietà, ecc.), dal tipo di utilizzo (ufficio, deposito, negozio. ecc.) e se vi siano contatti o meno con il pubblico.
Sul biglietto da visita in teoria potresti mettere anche solo nome cognome, telefono e/o email, resta il fatto che quando si emettono fatture è obbligatorio indicare p.i. e c.f., denominazione e la sede dell'impresa, e lo stesso vale per gli acquisti fatturati: al fornitore vanno forniti gli stessi dati.

----------


## fidelio

se un soggetto che  lavora regolarmente con una cooperativa e quindi percepisce contributi e stipendio decidesse di aprire una ditta individuale per la vendita di abbigliamento all'ingrosso e dettaglio lo può fare?? e ....se si la posizione inail e inps come va risolta? vi ringrazio anticipatamente ..--

----------


## LucZan

Il quesito non riguarda l'argomento del thread. 
Comunque la compatibilità della seconda attività dipende da:
- eventuali vincoli statutari (se socio lavoratore);
- patto non concorrenza.
Riterrei opportuno inviare in ogni caso, preventiva comunicazione formale alla cooperativa di avvio della nuova attività, dando un termine per eventuali osservazioni: in questo modo, in caso di inerzia della cooperativa, si evitano successivi problemi.
Per la posizione inps e dal punto di vista contributivo rimane prevalente l'attività dipendente e vanno versati solo i contributi per quest'attività.

----------


## vagno

nella denominazione della Ditta si può inserire il titolo del titolare?
mi spiego, si può chiamare la Ditta "NOMEdiFANTASIA del geom. Mario Rossi"?

----------


## italia paese dei balocchi

Scusate vorrei una delucidazione in merito se io apro un attivita' professionale ed eleggo la mi sede legale a casa dove abito posso svolgere l attivita' presso un altro locale dove mi e' la possibilita' di averlo gratuitamente e nel momento in cui prendo in carico una ditta deve indicare come luogo di conservazione delle scritture contabili la sede legale o il luogo dove svolgo l attivita'? C'e' un riferimento normativo.......? Il luogo di scritture contabili detta in senso brutale e il luogo dove faccio la contabilita' o per luogo s intende il posto dove vengono conservate tutti i documenti per 10 anni ....spero di essere stato chiaro  
grazie

----------


## Domiciliazione

Il luogo di conservazione delle scritture contabili non necessariamente coincide con la sede legale.
Per la ditta individuale la "sede legale" coincide con il luogo di svolgimento dell'attività.

----------

